# 2013 scott foil thread



## ProEdgeBiker

Anyone Lucky enough to get their hands on one yet?


----------



## luisfer99

Pictures please!!


----------



## turiha

*foil 15*

what is the diference between de 2012 and 2013 model besides the synchro wheels and colors?


----------



## pumaking

I'll let you know in a week. They shipped ours yesterday so either Friday or monday.

As for difference, nothing. Just Synchros cockpit and wheels. Frame is same.


----------



## dblack

Other than being a lot more expensive, worse spec, there is not a difference between '12 and '13 frames.


----------



## pumaking

I dont know if I'd say its worse spec, I find the Synchros stuff to be nice, especially the saddle. That Selle Italia was such a piece of ****.


----------



## JC29

Beh... either way... Prices went up for no good reason. Considering that they're now equiped with (less known) Syncross, which is Scott's own brand now... Prices should go down or at least stayed the same... I mean... Foil 15 2012 for 4000€ and same Foil15 2013 for 4600€ ... 600€ extra for what?? downgrading the stuff (which are already crap and should be replaced with better, as soon as you buy it).


----------



## dblack

I guess I would rather have Mavic wheels and Sella saddle just from a brand perspective. The Synchros stuff may be ok, but the wheels alone retail for around $150 less than last year cosmics and the price for the '13 is roughly $600 more.


----------



## pumaking

In case some of you guys dont know much about Synchros. Synchros has been around since the mid 1980's as a high-end parts manufacture, they were bought by Ritchey Components which you all know, make high end parts as well. Synchros was very well known in the off-road side of the industry. Scott has a great relationship with Ritchey, this is evident in the seatposts you see on the Foil, CR1, Sparks, Scales also stems and handlebars. Scott bought Synchros to kind of expand the line, just like how you see Specialized with Roval, Trek with Bontrager. All these brands picked up these aftermarket brands to replace their "house name" parts to give them an edge.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

pumaking said:


> That Selle Italia was such a piece of ****.


 after my 1st ride on my 20, i got rid of my saddle and put on a Spesh Toupe


----------



## RiceKilla

Here's my 2013 Foil 15 came in yesterday, built it today.

PS the syncros wheels on the Foil 15 are made by DT Swiss.


----------



## turiha

that looks super nice, especialy with those enve wheels,
what is the weight with those wheels?


----------



## Lee Brady

Very nice


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

RiceKilla said:


> Here's my 2013 Foil 15 came in yesterday, built it today.
> 
> PS the syncros wheels on the Foil 15 are made by DT Swiss.



HAWT! specially with the murdered out Decals..


----------



## ncomina

Very nice! Interested in the weight as well...


----------



## RiceKilla

ncomina said:


> Very nice! Interested in the weight as well...



Haven't weighed it yet but a co workers has the same bike in 61cm with bottle cages, and dura ace pedals, zipp 303 tubulars, and it came in and 16lbs 4oz.

Mine is a 54cm so it should be somewhere in the 15's.


----------



## Gfern101

Trying to decide between 2013 Scott foil 15 and 2013 trek madone 6.5 priced about the same. I usually ride flats and my rides don't go past 60 miles. I weigh about 200 lbs and love to go fast; 25
mph to 27 mph average. I currently own a 2008 Scott cr1 pro. Is trek really that bad. Every time I mention that I am considering a trek, people ask why would I even consider one. They say its all marketing and hype. I rode one the other day and I liked it. Although it didn't feel as lively or twitchy as the foil. Really torn between the two. Scott needs to a better job of releasing more pictures of their 2013 foil 15 and foil premium. This will be my first bike upgrade since I began cycling in 2008.


----------



## ncomina

I tried the Trek 5.9 briefly and found it very comfortable. Not sure about the Trek 6.5 but I finally bought a Scott Foil 15 2012 and it's great! It is stiff but not too uncomfortable either so if you like speed and want to take advantage of the latest aero technology I'd go for Scott.


----------



## De36

Im Loving it!!! I want three.


----------



## Gfern101

Did SCOTT solve the problems with the slipping seatpost? Carbon paste doesnt cut it for me. Its an engineering problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## martin70

Gfern101 said:


> Did SCOTT solve the problems with the slipping seatpost? Carbon paste doesnt cut it for me. Its an engineering problem that needs to be fixed.


Hi
Do you own a Foil 20? I have an early Foil 20 and had the slipping seatpost issue. My dealer in the UK contacted Scott and they sent out a repleacement seatpost that I believe was a slightly wider diameter (redesigned for the later 2012 models) and a replacement saetpost clamp wedge (The rubber part that clamps in the frame), with the replacement parts came instructions how to correctly tighten to a high torque setting.It now works great and I love the bike!!!

Hope this helps?


----------



## Wookster

I really like this bike, such a nice frame!!! The one above looks fast sitting still!! I'm green with envy! (no pun intended!!) :cryin:


----------



## Bradd

I'm picking up my 2013 Foil 15 in two weeks, cannot wait!

I have a long list of upgrades ready to go on it as well, including dura-ace c-50's with decals removed :thumbsup:


----------



## Gfern101

I'm sure seat post issues were resolved.

Bradd, have you seen the 2013 foil 15 in person? Is it a matte gray color? I found some pics on a Chinese Facebook page. I searched under 2013 Scott foil 15 on Facebook. 

The 15 is on my short list but I would love to see it first before I pull the trigger. What convinced you to buy it?


----------



## Gfern101

Scott does offer value for the dollar. I am currently riding a 2008 Scott cr1 pro and really enjoyed it. I'm ready for an upgrade.


----------



## Bradd

dblack said:


> I guess I would rather have Mavic wheels and Sella saddle just from a brand perspective. The Synchros stuff may be ok, but the wheels alone retail for around $150 less than last year cosmics and the price for the '13 is roughly $600 more.


I don't know why people are complaining about syncros components, the wheels are just re badged DT swiss, and I would MUCH rather ride on DT swiss than Mavic. Those who have ridden on DT swiss free hubs will know what I mean...they are world class.



Gfern101 said:


> I'm sure seat post issues were resolved.
> 
> Bradd, have you seen the 2013 foil 15 in person? Is it a matte gray color? I found some pics on a Chinese Facebook page. I searched under 2013 Scott foil 15 on Facebook.
> 
> The 15 is on my short list but I would love to see it first before I pull the trigger. What convinced you to buy it?


Yes it is matte grey, I guess what 'convinced' me was that my local bike shop where all my riding friends work are dealers for scott so naturally I would buy what they ride on. Test rode one and loved it, especially with the Di2. I will post pics as soon as I get it and will post a list of component upgrades!


----------



## dnice

Bradd said:


> I don't know why people are complaining about syncros components, the wheels are just re badged DT swiss, and I would MUCH rather ride on DT swiss than Mavic. Those who have ridden on DT swiss free hubs will know what I mean...they are world class.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is matte grey, I guess what 'convinced' me was that my local bike shop where all my riding friends work are dealers for scott so naturally I would buy what they ride on. Test rode one and loved it, especially with the Di2. I will post pics as soon as I get it and will post a list of component upgrades!


I had the pleasure of riding this exact bike (matte grey, syncros wheels, di2) on a century a couple months ago. it is a beautiful bike; super light weight and attractive in a way that the photos don't reflect. i received many compliments on its appearance, and to this day, i still lust after it. the mechanism that adjusts the seatpost however is poorly designed and required constant attention, as it would slip down a few millimeters over time. several reviewers that i have read confirmed this as well.

my other rides are a 2011 giant defy (training bike) and a 2012 Litespeed Archon C1. the giant should not be a part of a comparison to the Scott. The Litespeed however merits the comparison, it is somewhat heavier, and doesn't shift as reliably (mech ultegra), but i love the superb handling and compliant ride. still, if price were not an option, i would purchase the Scott, it is a brilliant bike. however at almost $5K I'd have to pass until they could assure me that the issue with the seatpost adjustment was fixed.


----------



## Gfern101

Ordered mine today (2013 scott foil 15)! Test rode. 2012 foil 40 and loved it. Can't wait.


----------



## jeff1964

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a 2012 Foil 15 . $3000.00 out the door . DI2 is nice .


----------



## Gfern101

*2013 Scott foil 15*

Received my new 2013 Scott foil 15. If you like the matte look, this is a looker. Definitely better looking in person than in pics. Very good looking bike. I am no expert but coming off a 2008 Scott cr1 pro, I can tell the difference immediately. Every pedal stroke goes straight to the wheels. Given equal effort, the foil went faster than my cr1 pro. Stiffer frame. 

Syncros wheels with dt Swiss hubs are nice and roll great. No complaints here.

The seat post held. No slipping. 

Not at all too harsh of a ride. Although you will feel it over the course of a long ride. Not bad at all though. 

The only thing I would change right off is the handlebar. In my opinion, a carbon bar would help dampen the ride a bit. 

Overall I am very impressed with this rig. Highly recommend it.


----------



## dnice

Gfern101 said:


> Received my new 2013 Scott foil 15. If you like the matte look, this is a looker. Definitely better looking in person than in pics. Very good looking bike. I am no expert but coming off a 2008 Scott cr1 pro, I can tell the difference immediately. Every pedal stroke goes straight to the wheels. Given equal effort, the foil went faster than my cr1 pro. Stiffer frame.
> 
> Syncros wheels with dt Swiss hubs are nice and roll great. No complaints here.
> 
> The seat post held. No slipping.
> 
> Not at all too harsh of a ride. Although you will feel it over the course of a long ride. Not bad at all though.
> 
> The only thing I would change right off is the handlebar. In my opinion, a carbon bar would help dampen the ride a bit.
> 
> Overall I am very impressed with this rig. Highly recommend it.


very nice! and congratulations. looking at those prices, methinks i'll be making all future bike purchases during the off-season.


----------



## RiceKilla

Here is the bike on some Mavic CX80 wheels. Must say the Enve SES 67's are still my fave so far of all the wheels I've ridden. Trying to get my hands on a set of Madfibers.


----------



## wawaski

Got my first 20 in on a Foil 30 w/ Ultegra yesterday. IMHO more comfortable than my LOOK 566 w/ Botranger race xxx's and Vittoria Open Corsa's. Gained nearly 2 mph average with the same effort! It also seems to go where you point it a little more than my LOOK. I researched this purchase to death, and the only "neg" I found was that the ride could be a little stiff. As previously mentioned, at least for me, it isn't any stiffer over the bumps than my LOOK, in fact seems to cruise over them v.s catching every one.


----------

